
Show HN: A Flask/AWS Rekogniton Implementation of Silicon Valley's 'Not Hot Dog' - palferrari
https://github.com/ryanml/NotHotDog
======
palferrari
Been learning more about AWS' offerings lately. This is by no means
groundbreaking, (I couldn't source enough quality hot dog images to train a TF
model to an acceptable degree of accuracy) but just a fun way to test the
chops of Amazon's image classifier :)

